# Acronyms and Abbreviations



## StephanieTheCoder (Jan 12, 2012)

Any coder out there with a recommendation on a good acronyms and abbreviations book to purchase.  There are so many, but I am hoping to get some sage advise....

anyone?

Thank you.


----------



## losborn (Jan 12, 2012)

THis is the best:  Medical Accreviations; 32,000 Conveniences at the Expense of Communications asd Safety  by Neil Davis.  
This is the latest edition - I have several older ones.   

There is another one out there (look on Amazon), but I like this one the best.

Lin
CPMA


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 12, 2012)

*32000 Med Abbrevs*

For details, see their website: http://www.medabbrev.com/


----------

